# Can you use a rubber stamp on a lotion bar?



## txsoaper (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't laugh if this is really dumb question    I was just thinking about it and wondered if you could stamp them after they set up and just before they get hard.  

Now, can you pour your oils into a PVC style mold and cut the lotion bars after they have set?  I know it is probably best to use small guest soap molds or candy molds, but just wondered it they could be cut maybe with a wire???

Give me your thoughts and if these are completely silly questions, maybe the laughing has brightened your day!!!


----------



## krissy (Oct 21, 2009)

i think as long as you are able to push the stuff out of the tube it would be fine. you could cut it with almost anything that is sharp enough to go through your bars.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2009)

I believe you can, all you can do is give it a try!


----------



## awi (Oct 22, 2009)

I am going to go for it  .  The worst that can happen is that it wont work, right?  Then I will just melt it down and start over!


----------

